# Ready For Divorce



## PrincessMarie (Feb 22, 2012)

I've been crying my head off every day since we've separated and I haven't been feeling well. I just keep trying to think of how to win my husband back from his girlfriend. We did so wonderful until his stupid and worthless best friend pushed her on him. I know things could be wonderful again if she would just leave the picture. She's been convicted for being a prostitute before and she is ugly as dirt and full of herself. I try to find one good quality in people, but she has none. It's not just because she stole my husband either, she really is not a good person in any way shape or form and has no good physical qualities. If I had to pick one, she looks like she barely weighs less than me.

So yesterday to try and calm myself, I talked with a few of my old friends. The conversations got a little smile on my face, but I still felt down in the dumps. So two hours into a conversation with a mutual friend of me and my husband, I finally realized that it's his loss, not mine. She has nothing to offer him except the fact she sends him sexts (which she sends every male she knows). She isn't nice, she doesn't like kids, she doesn't want to dote on him and she doesn't even really want to have sex with him. The friend told me that my husband is slowly starting to realize that he screwed up. For some reason, I'm no longer sad and completely ready for this divorce. He gets nothing from it except being homeless (the house was in my name and I paid for it) and poor (no job) with a prostitute who sleeps with everyone but him as a girlfriend.

I just feel... light. Like the burden is finally off my back and I can start a fresh life with my son. I never had to worry about the husband who goes out all the time and is always looking at his computer or 3DS while doing stuff with me because he doesn't want to miss a word his girlfriend says. Is anyone else the one who was served/being divorced and feels happy now?


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sorry you're going through this. I've been cheated on a few times, even with my wife I'm having issues with now. Right now she's a Walk Away Wife, I think anyways. She swears she's not thinking of anyone else but anyways, I know it hurts. 

I also realized that I didn't give my wife enough attention. I know not all guys / gals care to realize, I did. But maybe your future holds a brighter view. If he's messing with someone else, I'd say leave but I'm not an advice giver. Heck, I'd say that to myself even in this situation but I can't stop loving my wife and leave. 

Hope everything turns out fine for you. Keep your head up. 

Dewayne


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> she stole my husband


Unless she knocked him in the head with a club and then dragged him off somewhere and locked him up....she did NOT "steal" your husband.

Your husband was a full-grown adult who CHOSE to cheat on you. Chose to turn his back on you and your son. Chose to be a lying cheat.

Too bad for him! Guess he made a REALLY stupid move....thinking with the wrong head! Guess you found out he's NOT GOOD ENOUGH for you and your son.

Now you can wash your hands of this cheating loser and move on to somebody better who deserves you and your son in his life every day and will appreciate you both.

Good luck to you. Don't think of it as HER 'stealing' your husband...think of it as HER 'taking out the trash'.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

It's great that you're leaving the cheater! You won't have to live the life I have, where you take them back and then worry every time they come home late. Prostitution! Good grief! The man has no sense in his head and you are well rid of the situation.


----------

